# Reparacion de cabinas con ruido



## c14nur0 (Jul 20, 2009)

bueno la verdad soy muy nuevo en esto del audio no se gran cosa pero estudio ingenieria electronica y bueno el conocimiento creo que lo tengo pero no lo se aplicar jaja bueno el problema que engo es que tengo un par de cabinas dañadas en la casa y quiero arreglarlas.

quisiera saber si me pueden brindar ayuda sobre el tema, información para leer o algo por el estilo para saber por donde empezar.

parlante de 12 pulgadas un medio y 4 altos, mmm espero me entiendan a lo que me refiero pq no se como mas decirlo.

el parlante de 12 pulgadas no sonaba y bueno supuse que estaba dañado y si  lo reemplace y sono, al igual que 3 de los altos de la cabina, todo suena pero no de manera correcta, quisiera saber que podria habe hecho mal. 

suenan con ruido y por instantes parece que se fuera el sonido y volviera verifique conexiones y bueno todo esta bien soldado aunque verificare otra vez.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-8401581-cabinas-600-wats-_JM_
me refiero a unas parecidas a estas solo que con un alto mas, no 3 sino 4 y el parlante grande es de 12 pulgadas espero ayuda porque he tratadode leer los topics existentes y no entiendo como me podrian ayudar, solo necesito repararlas por ahora pero me interesa hacia el futuro aprender a diseñarlas que veo muha información colgada por los usuarios sobre este tema.

de antemano gracias oir la colaboracion


----------



## djpusse (Jul 20, 2009)

hola c14 espero que andes bien 

bueno mira el parlante de 12" va conectado directamente a la potencia los piezoelectricos(tweeter) hay que hacerle un divisor de frecuencia que con un capacitor para eso basta que yo le pondria uno de 2.2uf en serie sin polaridad

y eso es todo lo que tiene esta caja ahora lo del tema que se te baja el volumen debe ser la potencia o los conectores revisa bien todo eso 

espero que te alla servido nos vemos y bienvenido al mundo de la electronica


----------



## c14nur0 (Jul 20, 2009)

bueno muchas gracias mmm ps si todas los parlantes altos y el medio tienen su capacitor no polar de 4.4uF pero el grande no, ese va directamente a los conectores de la cabina mmm hay algun problema con las polaridades de los parlantes? ps digo genera problema que esten invertidos los conectores?
 y que pasa si los condensadores se dañaran, que efecto tendria sobre el sonido, simplemente no suenan y ya? y podria que el hecho de que no funcionaran correctamente afectara el sonido salu2 y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## djpusse (Jul 20, 2009)

hola nunca me he encontrado con loscapacitores rotos por lo general se rompen los tweeter`s 

y con la polaridad de los parlantes si los conecta alreves van a andar igual lo unico se invierte la onda sonora lo cual cuando pongas una caja al lado de la otra y si una esta invertida no vas a escuchar las frecuencias bajas ya que las ondas del parlante que esta invertido se anulan con la que esta bien

en otras palabras no vas a sentir el golpe jeje

suerte


----------



## c14nur0 (Jul 20, 2009)

jaja bueno gracias y si por hay empezo todo. me toco reemplazar unos tweeter's que hecharon humo jaja bueno ahora no puedo revisar eso pero en unas horas revisare con calma las conexiones haber que paso, deben ser enlaces rotos entonces espero que las pueda arreglar.

mmm otra cosa, he visto varios post sobre el diseño de cabinas y esas cosas y bueno quisiera aprender pero necesito empezar por lo basico y veo cosas muy raras y bueno no entiendo, mmm conocimientos de electronica si tengo como lo dije antes estudio eso y bueno entiendo de que me hablan pero de la parte tecnica, es decir del diseño y montaje como tal no se nada y quiero aprender, si me pudieras pasar enlaces o post donde pueda empezar a aprender sobre esto me gustaria.

tengo un pequeño estudio de grabacion de audio en mi casa y bueno que feo comprar las cabinas para bajos guitarras y eso cuando uno las puede hacer! seria bueno hacer esos experimentos, diseñar monitores y todo eso, quiero aprender eso agradesco información tutoriales y esas cosas salu2 

gracias por la ayuda prestada ya he descartado posibles fallas entonces espero poder reparar mis cabinas gracias!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

yo para tener mas calidad en el bajo de 12" mejor me buscaba un filtro de 3 vias y lo colocaria.

o en su defecto haz una bobina para ponerla en serie con el bajo para atenuar los agudos.


un buen programa para calcular volumenes y demas cosas para parlantes es el "win ISD"  yo lo tengo.

pero claro solamente te valdria para parlantes buenos que compres que tengan todos los datos mecanicos y electricos.

yo no se usarlo muy bien,pero por ahi puedes encontrar un buen tutorial.

podrias empezar mirando en la wikipedia sobre altavoces y cajas acusticas.

saludos


----------



## gabino22 (Feb 16, 2015)

*C*abina parlante k-ps300bt no enciende *,* encontre *v*arios elementos dañados *,* necesito planos circuito o diagrama para repararlo*.*


----------

